# Got a question with a Ford 3910



## joeb1155 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all I have a Ford 3910 with a loader and it does not have a block heater so I went out and bought a 110 magnetic heater and put that on. Well when I went to start the tractor to push snow that little heater didn't work, so my question is, is there any way to put a block heater on a tractor that doesn't have one? 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Not hard to put a block heater in those 3 cylinder Fords. They are usually installed in place of the frost plug nearest to the starter. I take a long sheetrock screw and screw it into the plug then pry the plug out.
Of course you want to drain the coolant first and disconnect your battery too as you're working in there close to the battery cables on the starter.
Myself, I prefer buying the heater from the CNH dealer. They are good quality and the electric cord is only about 10 inches long instead of about 6' long like the aftermarket ones. 6' just gets in the way and has to be tied up more.


----------



## joeb1155 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for the information


----------

